# IBS Research Project



## Katerina2016 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am doing my final year project on the topic of IBS and other personality/mood factors which may/may not affect the severity of IBS symptoms. My interest comes from personal experience of IBS, which I find most painful when/if combined with stress. I would like to note that my hypothesis is NOT that IBS is in "our heads", however I do think that the symptoms become more severe when under certain conditions. My purpose is to demonstrate that IBS is "real" and psychological factors may trigger or exacerbate symptoms. This finding (if true) may potentially be beneficial to the NHS sector, our family and us, and would hopefully allow for a holistic approach to our symptoms, rather than local (prescribing antispasmodic medicines may be helpful in the short run, but they do not address the dieting and psychological contributors). I therefore ask you guys to (please please?) participate in my study, it is a little bit long (around 20 mins), but your response is so very important in order for me to conduct this. Thank you to those of you who have already responded to the questionnaire, I appreciate it very much!!! If you have any questions at all just message me or comment, I will be glad to respond. I will let you know of my findings as well, both significant (statistically significant contributors) and insignificant (statistically insignificant contributors). Thank you all so much!!!

http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/1911129/IBS


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My hypothesis is that IBS affects us psychologically. I was answering the questions and I stopped thinking. I was not like that before IBS. I was not shy or introvert. I always smiled and laughed. It has been IBS that has killed my personality, and not my personality triggering the IBS.


----------

